# Greenup Dam 2016



## Daveo76

Ok guys. thought I'd start a 2016 thread. We don't need one running till March. Here's to some tight lines my friends. A sauger to go on !1


----------



## look111

Teethyfish said:


> Has anyone been down there lately, just wondering the color of the water?


drove down about 4pm today and this is what I saw. clarity is ok, not great but definitely fishable. debris and speed of current are only issues I saw. here are a few pics, hope this helps. I didn't fish just wanted to see conditions and saw no vehicles while I was there.


----------



## Daveo76

Man, that is just the way I like it in the early spring!! Good way to hone your skills and get out on the steps!! Thanks Lew


----------



## look111

I agree, great in the spring but not now. Be glad when it gets cold and stays cold. Of course I got some new baits I'm anxious to try out.


----------



## yarmo

I am thinking about running over tomorrow to look it over.


----------



## look111

yarmo said:


> I am thinking about running over tomorrow to look it over.


Did you make it yarmo and if yes how did you do? I got busy and couldn't make the time to get there today. I'm planning on friday and saturday. We got some more downpours heading our way so I figure she'll be coming back up.


----------



## look111

Teethyfish said:


> Just left the point from a boat,Ohio side. 3 on the bank fishing. We ended our day with 6 sauger, 4 crappie, 1 hybrid. Water clarity was good. Caught on chartreuse and orange. The water dropped and with it went the bite.


thanks for the report Teethyfish. were the shore folks doing any good? also was there any size to the hybrid, thanks.


----------



## look111

Teethyfish said:


> The guys on the bank had not been there long, I didn't see them catch anything. One was using minnows and got there 45 minutes before we left, he hadn't caught anything. The hybrid was probably 16 inches, chunky, just not very long.


thanks Teethyfish, i'm going to try some bank fishing monday. i'll post good or bad.


----------



## a.c shiner

Are you able to fish against the dam yet if so are they anyone that has gave it a try. Don't wanna make the trip if it's in fishable or they are not doing any good at all


----------



## look111

a.c shiner said:


> Are you able to fish against the dam yet if so are they anyone that has gave it a try. Don't wanna make the trip if it's in fishable or they are not doing any good at all


if you are asking about the upper level I would not. hasn't produced for a couple of weeks that I know of. water level has been up and down alot lately. last 2 trips I made there got me 1 dink. at 11:30 am water level there was at 20.77 feet. I'm guessing it's not a good place to be with the frigid temps. my info is limited, I've only been a couple of times in the last few weeks. hope this helps.


----------



## look111

look111 said:


> thanks Teethyfish, i'm going to try some bank fishing monday. i'll post good or bad.


don't know what I was thinking lol. not today!!!


----------



## a.c shiner

I thought the same thing the water was like 18 ft it looked perfect I never even seen a shad


----------



## look111

a.c shiner said:


> I thought the same thing the water was like 18 ft it looked perfect I never even seen a shad


I was just wondering if you guys had tried down at the sand bar/beach or the gasline point cove facing the beach. I'm thinking with the water temps where they are, those areas might produce something now. In the past I've done descent there in feb and mar. Just a thought. Thanks for the reports and please keep them coming.


----------



## Daveo76

Teethyfish said:


> We spent 2 hours early this morning in the freezing temps. All we got were frozen rod eyes and line. Not a single bite. Try again this weekend maybe.


Try spraying some Blakemoore Reel Magic on your line and eyes. It works,,,,


----------



## Cw606

any Shad scholled up? thanks guys


----------



## Doboy

look111 said:


> I was just wondering if you guys had tried down at the sand bar/beach or the gasline point cove facing the beach. I'm thinking with the water temps where they are, those areas might produce something now. In the past I've done descent there in feb and mar. Just a thought. Thanks for the reports and please keep them coming.


Hello Lewis,,, Dave
Lew,,, I haven't forgot you & that 'RUBBER' deal,,, I just haven't got there yet! lol, before spring for sure! ;>)
Anyway, (kinda off topic) but I seen a good deal on Gulp baits ( like FREE!?) on another favorite website and I had to pass it to you River casters!
I also just received 20 packs of ZOOMS at great price,,,, Ebay, like $2+ a pack!
I love those 4"-5" twin-tails,,, & so does the 'whites'.

Read this;
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/77225-FREE-Gulp!-Baits-(well-sort-of)


----------



## look111

Doboy said:


> Hello Lewis,,, Dave
> Lew,,, I haven't forgot you & that 'RUBBER' deal,,, I just haven't got there yet! lol, before spring for sure! ;>)
> Anyway, (kinda off topic) but I seen a good deal on Gulp baits ( like FREE!?) on another favorite website and I had to pass it to you River casters!
> I also just received 20 packs of ZOOMS at great price,,,, Ebay, like $2+ a pack!
> I love those 4"-5" twin-tails,,, & so does the 'whites'.
> 
> Read this;
> http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/77225-FREE-Gulp!-Baits-(well-sort-of)


hey Doboy how are you? no rush right now on the plastics, with the river being up and down so far this winter I haven't fished since the 2 trips I made in january. Also I'm about to order stuff for this spring and summer, a new surf spinning reel for the hybrids and stripers. Also restocking my topwater baits, a few cotton cordell pencil poppers and a few tsunami talkin' poppers. I was Blessed to find a really nice Penn Battle II 5000 on here last fall to go with 1 surf spinning rod. a buddy passed down a nice diawa emblem pro 4500 last year after he upgraded. loved everything about it so I'm thinking i'll get me a new one to replace it with. already found the next guy to forward it to. checked out the gulp bait posting, awesome deal thanks for sharing.hope all is well with you and i'll be keeping in touch. just text me when you do get to the sportings good store and i will be ready to place an order.


----------



## look111

just posted in Hot Deals section, Outlet bait and tackle is running a 70% off with free shipping sale. loaded up on some 5" and 6" swim baits for hybrid fishing. can't wait til spring!!!
http://www.overstockbait.com,


----------



## bugeyedcritters

Can anyone tell me at what depth is the lower deck/level of the pier completely underwater, and how deep is the dam considered unfishable from shore. I live two hours away but would love to fish the area this spring. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## look111

bugeyedcritters said:


> Can anyone tell me at what depth is the lower deck/level of the pier completely underwater, and how deep is the dam considered unfishable from shore. I live two hours away but would love to fish the area this spring. Thanks in advance!!


Usually around 17' the lower deck takes on water and at about 21' the upper level gets wet. As far as fishable depths, I've talked to some of the veteran long timers and fish can be caught at any level. Because of my lack of knowledge I'm good 30' and under. Depends on targeted species too. If the bait is there then the fish are there somewhere. In the spring when the walkways are under they hold bait and you can wear the hybrids out. Hope this helps.


----------



## bugeyedcritters

look111 said:


> Usually around 17' the lower deck takes on water and at about 21' the upper level gets wet. As far as fishable depths, I've talked to some of the veteran long timers and fish can be caught at any level. Because of my lack of knowledge I'm good 30' and under. Depends on targeted species too. If the bait is there then the fish are there somewhere. In the spring when the walkways are under they hold bait and you can wear the hybrids out. Hope this helps.



Thanks a lot! I usually pay attention to the water levels and knowing this helps a lot. Thanks again.


----------



## Daveo76

Don't be afraid to fish in the "dirty" water in the spring.


----------



## look111

Daveo76 said:


> Don't be afraid to fish in the "dirty" water in the spring.


hey Dave how you been? spot on with that statement, I just told sluggo that on march 1st I'm getting my new license and heading to the dam. don't matter the conditions. haven't been able to fish all winter lol. can't wait to get back at it.


----------



## Doboy

Hi Guys,,,
We got HUGE ice chunks flowing down our feeders, so it will be a while for us. IF the high water clears up some, I'll be hitting those feeders and down-river back-washes! ;>)

Hey Lew,, BTW, you said *"I'm about to order stuff for this spring and summer, a new surf spinning reel for the hybrids and stripers."*
After I read a bunch of 'out-of-state' comments on OGF, & even more comments & reviews on 'NCangler',,,,
I bought two of these Okuma Avenger Baitfeeders 50's. (WallyWorld's price & free shipping can't be beat.)
They are extremely smooth,,,, both the drag & cranking.

http://www.walmart.com/search/?query=okuma baitfeeder&typeahead=Okuma

I got to use 'em last fall, in the surf, & I LOVE 'EM,,, specially that baitfeeder drag. 
I no longer have to worry about the sharks & rays stealing my pole! 
Should work just fine for your stripers & cats!?


----------



## look111

Doboy said:


> Hi Guys,,,
> We got HUGE ice chunks flowing down our feeders, so it will be a while for us. IF the high water clears up some, I'll be hitting those feeders and down-river back-washes! ;>)
> 
> Hey Lew,, BTW, you said *"I'm about to order stuff for this spring and summer, a new surf spinning reel for the hybrids and stripers."*
> After I read a bunch of 'out-of-state' comments on OGF, & even more comments & reviews on 'NCangler',,,,
> I bought two of these Okuma Avenger Baitfeeders 50's. (WallyWorld's price & free shipping can't be beat.)
> They are extremely smooth,,,, both the drag & cranking.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/search/?query=okuma baitfeeder&typeahead=Okuma
> 
> I got to use 'em last fall, in the surf, & I LOVE 'EM,,, specially that baitfeeder drag.
> I no longer have to worry about the sharks & rays stealing my pole!
> Should work just fine for your stripers & cats!?


Thanks for the info Doboy I'll check it out. I've seen them while I was doing an overview of the ones that fit my budget. As far as actually fishing, greenup dam is the place to be come march 1st. Storms Creek catches my eye whenever I drive along it too though. Haven't tasted any bluegills in a while lol.


----------



## Doboy

Storms Creek???
I searched Google Maps and it came up by Columbus!???? Like Mad River
Is that the one your talking about?
lol,,, I just wanted to see,,,, check it out,,,,, 
FYI, the guys up here have been having a walleye 'ball' below the low-head dams that are WAY up on the OR feeder rivers,,,, just saying,,,,,, Hint-Hint ;>)

"Haven't tasted any bluegills in a while lol."

Funny you should mention that,,, THAT's what I had for dinner last night! Huge 9"-10"+ ice fishing GILLS!
They were from last year,,, but awesome, just the same!
Later


----------



## look111

Doboy said:


> Storms Creek???
> I searched Google Maps and it came up by Columbus!???? Like Mad River
> Is that the one your talking about?
> lol,,, I just wanted to see,,,, check it out,,,,,
> FYI, the guys up here have been having a walleye 'ball' below the low-head dams that are WAY up on the OR feeder rivers,,,, just saying,,,,,, Hint-Hint ;>)
> 
> "Haven't tasted any bluegills in a while lol."
> 
> Funny you should mention that,,, THAT's what I had for dinner last night! Huge 9"-10"+ ice fishing GILLS!
> They were from last year,,, but awesome, just the same!
> Later


I used to live in The Plains next to Athens and Lake Snowden was my playground. Was able to keep a nice sample of bluegill, crappie and channel fillets in the freezer. Caught my 1st Fish Ohio there, 12" redear. Storms Creek empties into the ohio river at Ironton. It starts at Lake Vesuvius and winds and crosses st. rt. 93 all the way into town. Haven't fished it since I was a kid. It's good for panfish and sauger and bass. Have seen the occasional pike (nothing big) too. Catfish, carp and all the others are there too I never fished for them there then. Glad you got to enjoy the gills yesterday, gonna get mine soon lol.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Havent got my license yet, but I am starting on my reel maintenance. Flush bearings-relube. I use a dremmel and jewelers rogue(burgandy/crimson color)to POLISH the parts that make my reels HOT, I like em that way. Got a couple new ceramic pawls to throw in a couple of my bass reels to . Cant wait to work on my swing again soon. I figure the yearly polishing will further enhance the already liquid smooth innards of the reels. 
For you baitcaster guys, if you really want top performance and added distance to your casts, try polishing the "key" friction areas and dont forget the inside of the pinion gear!! Hope to get to experiment with some different line this season, so far I have found that p-line cxx has been my top performer for distance. Theres no need for me to find out how far I can actually cast when i have been dumping my spools Just need to work on making it easier to do so. 
Give the polishing a try and see if YOU can tell the difference? 
Key parts: inside pinion gear/spool shaft "tips"/spool rim(very important)/worm gear/worm gear housing(the metal ones only). 
On my first polish, I polish all metal parts, the following seasons there after I just polish the key friction areas to save time (I have like a dozen high end reels I maintain).
Every season it puts a smile on my face at first cast and subsequently most of the season as well. I absolutely LOVE how the polishing has enhanced my fishing experience
If you maintain your reels-might as well give this a shot and see how it works for ya......C


----------



## mike evans 1965

hows the sauger bite


----------



## look111

Teethyfish said:


> If I recall correctly, last February the water stayed so high we didn't get to fish. The February before was the best ever. I don't believe the water has been right this entire month to fish. Our sauger fishing time is slipping away this season with very few caught from me and my fishing partners. I wish the water level would drop to about 25 fow and stay there the entire month of March. Looks like we're just going to have to hope for warm weather and an early morel season.


You are spot on Teethyfish. Conditions have been horribly unbelievable. The winters of 2014 and 2015 I fished throughout both winters but only even got to try a few times this winter. March 1st I'll start trying again and I am really hoping to get a few before it's over. The 1 thing that sticks out about last year is we were still catching sauger in july, seriously. Not great numbers by any means but guys who fished for them only could walk out with a half dozen or so. This will be a terrible sauger season yes but I think we'll get a few more before it's over.


----------



## Pooka

look111 said:


> You are spot on Teethyfish. Conditions have been horribly unbelievable. The winters of 2014 and 2015 I fished throughout both winters but only even got to try a few times this winter. March 1st I'll start trying again and I am really hoping to get a few before it's over. The 1 thing that sticks out about last year is we were still catching sauger in july, seriously. Not great numbers by any means but guys who fished for them only could walk out with a half dozen or so. This will be a terrible sauger season yes but I think we'll get a few more before it's over.


Another week of this silliness and I am going to take to fishing for tiny chubs in my tiny creek! 
Or dispose of my gear and take up basket weaving. LOL


----------



## BIG FISH 5

How was the fishing the last two days at the dam ,cant wait to go.


----------



## Paul2k16

When do the skipjack usually show up guys
?


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Paul2k16 said:


> When do the skipjack usually show up guys ?


----------



## Powertroll

Gonna bring boat up and fish this week Wed and Thurs how bad are they about the 450' rule at Greenup Ive fished last year and want to say they were fine but I know at RC Byrd they have gotten pretty picky any info would help thanks.


----------



## lark101_1999

fished there last year I was fishing for skips up next to the lock door .never said a word fished half way up the wall on the gate side no one said any thing with that said now meldal they don't warn ya past the buoys they just call water patrol . so its up to you


----------



## Powertroll

Thanks you ever fished Markland last year they were pretty fisherman friendly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lark101_1999

no id like to iv heard as long as you have common sense they wont bother you to much there.


----------



## Cw606

Teethyfish said:


> Any reports on fish, water clarity, etc?
> 
> Thinking about going tomorrow, any info appreciated.


Let me know if you go. Wondering about some shad.


----------



## look111

Teethyfish said:


> Had a flurry of bites, caught 8 to 10 more, added two more to the box. Caught another hybrid, maybe a 16 incher.


Thanks for the update Teethyfish. I'm heading down in about 15 mins. Gonna try for some of the hybrids but any sauger or walleye caught is just that much better. I'll post my results tonight, a buddy is going with me so hopefully between the two of us i'll have a positive post.


----------



## look111

I went down and fished with a couple of buddies. Got there about 3:30 and fished til about 6:30. I got 3 fish, my buddy got 6 and his brother got 1. Mostly white bass with a small hybrid and drum.Water conditions were good. Gonna hit it again tomorrow too. We used 1/4 oz jig heads with 3 inch grubs and 3 inch swim baits.


----------



## a.c shiner

Teethyfish said:


> 2 of us managed 18 keepers of the 60 caught this morning. The bite was great, the quality not so much but hey, I'm not complaining. It was a great day to be out there.


These coming from a boat or from the bank


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

Can anyone tell me if they are still working on the upper deck railing? I know they were a while back and was wondering if there were any restrictions on fishing from the bank.


----------



## Doboy

Teethyfish said:


> We were in a boat, just off the point at the gas line on the Ohio side. There were several being caught by the guys on the bank.


Did you happen to notice the water temp?
Just wondering,,,, if there is a big difference between Greenup & our NC Dam & Beaver Rivers.
Thanks


----------



## horsedrj

Water temp 48 degrees about 51 in. Mouth of the little scioto


----------



## look111

Somewhere on the Scioto said:


> Can anyone tell me if they are still working on the upper deck railing? I know they were a while back and was wondering if there were any restrictions on fishing from the bank.


The rail work is going along fine. I believe they've replaced all of the upper level and have started down the stairs to the lower level. They will put up some type of barrier where they don't want us to be. They said as long as we respect them and their work we will be able to have access to the walkways. Everything is under water right now and will be for at least the rest of the week. Dodoy the water temp has been listed at 46-48 degrees for the last 4-5 days. Adding to Teethyfishes info, word is behind the lock wall on the Ky side has been producing well also. Good luck to all and please continue to share info, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## look111

went down this evening for an hour after the rains. caught 3 sauger, 2 red horse suckers and 2 small hybrids. lost a another 2 hybrids and another sauger lifting them out of the water. my buddy caught sauger, hybrid and red horse sucker too. water level was around 29' and just a little stained and the army corp chart had the surface temp at 47 degrees. caught most fish on a 3/16 oz minnow jig head with a 3" chartreuse/tomato core grub.


----------



## sciotomike

look111 said:


> went down this evening for an hour after the rains. caught 3 sauger, 2 red horse suckers and 2 small hybrids. lost a another 2 hybrids and another sauger lifting them out of the water. my buddy caught sauger, hybrid and red horse sucker too. water level was around 29' and just a little stained and the army corp chart had the surface temp at 47 degrees. caught most fish on a 3/16 oz minnow jig head with a 3" chartreuse/tomato core grub.


----------



## sciotomike

Look, were you fishing at the dam? left or right of steps, or cove?


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto

look111 said:


> The rail work is going along fine. I believe they've replaced all of the upper level and have started down the stairs to the lower level. They will put up some type of barrier where they don't want us to be. They said as long as we respect them and their work we will be able to have access to the walkways. Everything is under water right now and will be for at least the rest of the week. Dodoy the water temp has been listed at 46-48 degrees for the last 4-5 days. Adding to Teethyfishes info, word is behind the lock wall on the Ky side has been producing well also. Good luck to all and please continue to share info, it's greatly appreciated.


Thanks man, Ive not been parking at the lot and spending my time on the point, so I hadnt seen it in a while.


----------



## look111

Teethyfish said:


> Anyone doing any good? Anyone fishing? May try to make it down toward the end of the week.


Yes teethyfish, fish are still being caught in the area you fished on your last outing, got a report from this morning, hybrids, white bass and sauger. Sciotomike I have fished those areas but haven't done very good yet. This week there should be some nice outings for folks. I'm planning on a few trips this week myself. Somewhere on the Scioto the new railing is nice. They still have the last half of the stairs and the lower level but they are doing great. Lower level still has water on it and with the rain coming thursday or friday it may be like that for a while. Good luck to everyone and please share your results.


----------



## Cw606

Might run down this evening I'll let you fellers know


----------



## look111

I went down this afternoon and did ok. Caught 8 hybrids with the largest being 18 1/2 inches. Was in the right spot but they decided to open up one of the gates to clear clogged debris and it was over. Logs and limbs all over the place. Plan on hitting it again tomorrow. Hopefully most debris will move on down river. Still no shad or skipjack yet. Have seen a few shiners though. Used a 1/8 oz chartreuse jig with a 3 inch white grub.


----------



## look111

went down this evening for a few hours. did ok and saw a buddy catch a nice 20 3/4" and 6# hybrid. not very long but with it's girth it looked like a football. he caught about a dozen and I caught around six fish. quick shout out to Big Joshy Baits, although no sauger or walleye yet I caught a lot of hybrids and white bass last summer and early fall and caught a fat 14 1/2" smallmouth this evening. I carolina rigged the slush color and bounced it along the bottom last year and today I had the slim's bait on a 1/8 oz jig head when I caught the smallie. can't wait to catch something on the j5's soon. water is still up but the clarity is good. water temp was posted at 53 degrees. it should only get better. will try and post pics tomorrow of the big hybrid and the smallie.


----------



## BIG FISH 5

went down this morning seen kentucky randy killing them on the steps up to the upper deck,and someone up on the wall doing the same,but i just had to stand there and watch.


----------



## look111

the pictures of the fish I posted about yesterday.


----------



## fishknife

Look111 - You are right, that Hybrid Striper is really hefty.


----------



## Whitemw

Well done Lewis you may see me this weekend


----------



## BIG FISH 5

sciotomike how has the fishing been.


----------



## sciotomike

BIG FISH 5 said:


> sciotomike how has the fishing been.


----------



## sciotomike

BG5 sat morning Bill & I pickup 5 HB


----------



## BIG FISH 5

thanks mike be down wednesday.


----------



## sciotomike

BIG FISH 5 said:


> thanks mike be down wednesday.


water on the rise, could be over top walkway wed


----------



## BIG FISH 5

ok thanks .


----------



## BIG FISH 5

went done today,guys with nightcrawlers at the wall were killing them.


----------



## Cw606

See any bait fish?


----------



## BIG FISH 5

none today


----------



## Whitemw

Decent day caught 20+ nothing really big but first good day of 2016 he's my wife an I with a couple this was her first dam trip. Usually take her to the Scioto river ( less crowded) but she did really well td pulling in 7 on her own !


----------



## Whitemw

Most of fish were caught on Shiners Carolina Rig with a 1 oz egg sinker ... Didn't see any Shad or skips ... Soon as they show up I'm sure the bigger fish will also. Look and Sluggo were doing well on flukes and sluggos on 1/4 jig heads I believe. Hopefully this cold spell won't shut them down it was good to knock some rust off now I'm ready for the hogs !


----------



## polebender

Great job! Sounds like you two had a good time! Congrats!


----------



## Whitemw

Did ok today catch 5.. Had to work for all the fish that were caught. But any day on the river is a good day .. Good fishing with u Lew n Sluggo see you guys soon


----------



## Whitemw

Went today couple hours with my brother didn't see one fish caught fished upper wall ... There were people fishing cove an beach not sure how they did ... This week should be pretty good ...


----------



## crab

Anything going on,are the white bass in good yet?


----------



## Whitemw

Crab, I'll be out tomorrow an throughout the weekend I'll post something tomorrow evening waters back down fish should be there.


----------



## crab

Thank you sir


----------



## JasonCopley

I'm mostly just a lurker, love reading the greenup threads. I do fish Byrd some. Im wandering which jig heads most River guys prefer, round, football or something else. Is there anywhere a man can buy in bulk, seen some lots on eBay but didn't know about quality. Probably most make there own but figured I'd ask. Thanks


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

JasonCopley said:


> I'm mostly just a lurker, love reading the greenup threads. I do fish Byrd some. Im wandering which jig heads most River guys prefer, round, football or something else. Is there anywhere a man can buy in bulk, seen some lots on eBay but didn't know about quality. Probably most make there own but figured I'd ask. Thanks


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

It all depends on what your target fish is jason. Doesnt hurt anything to lurk OR just ask some of the guys fishin down there. For BIG hybrids you really need a jig with a STRONG hook like an o'shaugnssey style (spelling?) wen u are on a budget-i found out the hard way that the common aberdeen style hooks arent heavy enough gauge to take the larger specimens but is ok for the smaller fishes but wen you fish below the dam its a good thing not to have to worry about if your equipment will hold up in a fight. It depends on the angler as well-i know a guy that wrestled a 6# hybrid in ON A CRAPPIE JIG!!! But he IS the exception  

When it comes to the style of jigheads u can experiment with whatever type for the situation you are fishing. I havent found any exception on styles when dragging the bottom in search of prey that DIDNT get hung up:-/ I started last fall using thr football heads when targeting sauger and the verdict is still out (short season for me) but i did like using the footballs in the rocks(like they were made for), a quick banjo string of your line usually freed up the jig out of the rocks in a snag but without testing it more extensively-i cant say they are better than the regular round head jigheads? There is also alot of fishing line snags down there to in which most of the time the jig wont come undone no matter what you do.

Depends on stule fishing you do as well: top water behind a chugger/launcher it doesnt matter as well as using soft plastic jerkbaits or swimming lures that you dont intend to have the baits "touch down" and are always fished in motion. 

If you are just learning to fish down there best advice is if you are a friendly considerate angler and know how to act and clean up after yourself-ask some of the other guys what they prefer before you dump a bunch of money on jigs that dont work for you. 

There are a bunch of well trained anglers down there that are regulars and are easy to spot if you are looking-and thise guys take their fishing SERIOUSLY, but by no means are they unapproachable. I have learned alot from these guys and alot of other anglers down there that arent regulars but do bring a good game and im not the type who refuses to adjust my presentation if there is something better to use (cept for non artificial baits) to messy for me  

Clear as mud right  Dont b a stranger at the fishin hole an on these forums every bit of info u can get is like gold when you decide to give it a go yourself.


----------



## crab

I use round jig heads for everything except stripers


----------



## Daveo761

Way to go Malik,, good to see you and your bride.


----------



## look111

hey Dave, how have you been? gonna see you anytime soon?


----------



## Whitemw

Daveo761 said:


> Way to go Malik,, good to see you and your bride.


What's up bud? How have you been hop this means we will see you soon I'm back


----------



## Daveo761

Whitemw said:


> What's up bud? How have you been hop this means we will see you soon I'm back


Computer went down, phone wouldn't let me sign in my other account, getting ready to move back to Portsmouth, so maybe soon, but I can see the mighty Scioto from the front door. Just wish it would let me sign into my other account, says it is already in use,,, no kidding!!


----------



## Whitemw

A


----------



## crab

Any news on white bass


----------



## BIG FISH 5

Whet down this morning ;got only one but it was a nice one 8lbs, then the rain came and it was time to go.


----------



## sciotomike

BIG FISH 5 said:


> Whet down this morning ;got only one but it was a nice one 8lbs, then the rain came and it was time to go.


Good job, BF5


----------



## crab

Anyone try the beach


----------



## BIG FISH 5

Had a great morn. on the upper deck,me and ky.Randy but he got me with his 11lb one, but still had a goodtime.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Whitemw/malik---good to meet you and ur bro, dadsoletackle on internet has all larts for your beloved shimanos as well as the smoke/cleare brake blocks in case you need repair parts. You will know you are on the right track with supertuning if you find the mindspring tutorial-i just use the jewelers rouge-crimson burgandy color for polishing my reels. TRULY wud b best mod for your reel EVER!! Nobody believes me but I AM THE ONE WITH 2000dollars in reels that have been polished  Everyone else is sub par....


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Come out cast me nay-sayers


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

We can meet at ashland boat docks-maybe someone with a levelwind can SCHOOL ME


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

I target the barges running in the middle of the river to judge distance


----------



## crab

Are you posting in the wrong place?


----------



## Doboy

crab said:


> *Are you posting in the wrong place?*




lol,,, Ya He is,,,, but that's ******,,, TOOooo much caffeine! 
I just wish that he would show us the pictures of the FISH,,,, that he catches "out By Those Barges" !!! ;>)

& I'm still using my Zebco 303, Glass rod combo,,,, RUSTED GUIDES!??????????


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY




----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY




----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

1>10# and the other 1>11#  >11 was personal best, hope to get a 12> to add to my collection on my wall at home-have a good mentor "sluggo jim" to help me get there 
Also, i have posted about the polishing ur reel parts to share/help someone out. Good to do while in off season wen u do ur maintenance but there arent very many people that can strip down a baitcaster like that or are to afraid to :-/ its really not that bad an even not going through the polishing process-its still a good idea to gut ur reel for inspection/cleaning/relubing. I have alot of money tied up in my equipment and i want to keep them running smooth for as long as i possibly can. 
Thanx for listening fellas ;-)


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Hey crab-just chekd ur paint jobs---i am beside myself :-0
UNBELIEVEABLE/UNREAL/BEAUTIFUL work bro
You are an ARTIST!!


----------



## Whitemw




----------



## Whitemw




----------



## Whitemw

WATTBA


----------



## Whitemw




----------



## Whitemw

****** with a paddle !


----------



## Whitemw

4-30-16.... 

Girth Brooks post your pics quit being a "lurker" lol


----------



## horsedrj

Great job! You catch those today


----------



## Saugernut

Man that's freakin awesome, nice job guys thanks for the posts and pics!


----------



## GirthBrooks

Whitemw said:


> 4-30-16....
> 
> Girth Brooks post your pics quit being a "lurker" lol


OK OK Malik.... was a great day Caught my first 10lber then caught my second and third as well. made me wish i would have discovered hybrid fishing sooner. Lots of double hookups today. Attached 2 of the larger fish i had pics of from today . -Puck


----------



## Whitemw

MY MAN!


----------



## Skippy

Gentlemen, Those are some super nice fish.. "CONGRATS"


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY




----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

My new personal best an im keepin it Gonna have it PETRIFIED


----------



## Gillroy

Sat at the rocks behind you guys today and watched. Didn't wanna crowd anyone. Some great great fish you guys got into the last couple days.
I'm off the week after next, maybe I'll see you guys down there.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Awesome job fellas!!!


----------



## horsedrj

Great job on that fish!


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Hopefully, i suggested you join us :-/ Didnt mean to leave anyone out on the fun :-/ I been tellin everybody to "get in there" or something along those lines :-/ sorry i missed you gilroy :-/ Makes me sad to know someone eager to learn......NEXT time be more social an you CAN learn ALOT from the guys that target the species you are after...be courteous and keep up afrer yourself(nobody likes trash)and above all keep an open mind and share with others as well, i will DEFINATELY take advice under consideration!!! Hell, i suggested today that a tailgate party of sorts was in order. I tried the other day bringing some lil caesars but nobody was hungry :-/ 
I will be the first to admit that i need help with EVERYTHING, baits/terminal tackle/knots/EVERYTHING, cuz theses guys have experience on me and can save me ALOT of trial and error as well as money figuring stuff out. 
This season i have met SEVERAL new to me people and a few ogf members and ALL have been really good people 
if i think my crappy game can help someone-im excited to help out BUT-the OLD SALTS are the true masters and best teachers like "rattlesnake dave" & "sluggo-jim", those guys are REAL masters/mentors and believe you me, they have tried auite a bit of stuff and are a WEALTH of knowledge....anyone who fishes below greenup dam should meet these guys as a right of passage of sorts.
Dont get me wrong-the guy who wants to learn on his own for self safisfaction is ok but it dont hurt to communicat with your fellow anglers because it gets tight down there with a limited window/angle wen things line up right for a higher percentage hookup....
I dont know wat to say but....i feel bad wen i see someone on the bank with gear and dont fish not wanting to but in :-/ I stake no claim nor ownership of the fishery-an i would HATE for anyone to assume i did or had seniority over a spot :-/ Common courtesy is the key and above all communication....
Sorry for engaging in this conversation but i saw a couple guys seeming like they couldnt "get a lane" an that makes me feel bad :-/
I apologize to anyone i may have offended or gotten to close to or took up "their lane" by mistake-maybe you can show me something ie: bait/line/knot/rod/reel/tackle shop i never knew about? I know i must wear sluggo out pickin HIS brain all the time....


----------



## Whitemw

Gillroy said:


> Sat at the rocks behind you guys today and watched. Didn't wanna crowd anyone. Some great great fish you guys got into the last couple days.
> I'm off the week after next, maybe I'll see you guys down there.


You could have joined we don't bite !


----------



## Whitemw

RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> Hopefully, i suggested you join us :-/ Didnt mean to leave anyone out on the fun :-/ I been tellin everybody to "get in there" or something along those lines :-/ sorry i missed you gilroy :-/ Makes me sad to know someone eager to learn......NEXT time be more social an you CAN learn ALOT from the guys that target the species you are after...be courteous and keep up afrer yourself(nobody likes trash)and above all keep an open mind and share with others as well, i will DEFINATELY take advice under consideration!!! Hell, i suggested today that a tailgate party of sorts was in order. I tried the other day bringing some lil caesars but nobody was hungry :-/
> I will be the first to admit that i need help with EVERYTHING, baits/terminal tackle/knots/EVERYTHING, cuz theses guys have experience on me and can save me ALOT of trial and error as well as money figuring stuff out.
> This season i have met SEVERAL new to me people and a few ogf members and ALL have been really good people
> if i think my crappy game can help someone-im excited to help out BUT-the OLD SALTS are the true masters and best teachers like "rattlesnake dave" & "sluggo-jim", those guys are REAL masters/mentors and believe you me, they have tried auite a bit of stuff and are a WEALTH of knowledge....anyone who fishes below greenup dam should meet these guys as a right of passage of sorts.
> Dont get me wrong-the guy who wants to learn on his own for self safisfaction is ok but it dont hurt to communicat with your fellow anglers because it gets tight down there with a limited window/angle wen things line up right for a higher percentage hookup....
> I dont know wat to say but....i feel bad wen i see someone on the bank with gear and dont fish not wanting to but in :-/ I stake no claim nor ownership of the fishery-an i would HATE for anyone to assume i did or had seniority over a spot :-/ Common courtesy is the key and above all communication....
> Sorry for engaging in this conversation but i saw a couple guys seeming like they couldnt "get a lane" an that makes me feel bad :-/
> I apologize to anyone i may have offended or gotten to close to or took up "their lane" by mistake-maybe you can show me something ie: bait/line/knot/rod/reel/tackle shop i never knew about? I know i must wear sluggo out pickin HIS brain all the time....


Don't for get my mentor "Junkyard Dave" Aka DaveO76
He took me under his wing an showed me so many things..
Him an Sluggo always throwing out knowledge I'm like a sponge with those guys lol they know there stuff!


----------



## Whitemw

11lbs from today (mooneye) also got a 9lber on a swim bait !


----------



## Gillroy

No offense taken at all guys, just wanted to watch. I've got more experience at RCB, and have only fished Greenup a few times. Wanted to see how you guys were fishing.
When I first came over the hill, I think 3 of you guys were hooked up at once. Pretty awesome.
Again, not offended at all. But impressed with the casting distance for sure! I'm off on vacation after this coming week, hope to fish with you guys.


----------



## Gillroy

Whitemw said:


> View attachment 208493
> 
> 
> 11lbs from today (mooneye) also got a 9lber on a swim bait !


Yep, saw you get that one. Great fish man


----------



## Whitemw

Thanks man


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Malik-u better get to work on that reel and if you get it done-this shock leader passing thru the level wind guide dilemma scares the crap outta me!!! REMEMBER, its 10# mono for every ounce of payload with 10 wraps on the reel for a proper SHOCK leader. Jim uses this as well as every surf fisherman but from wat ive read-level wind reels give most anglers trouble. 
I havent tried the shock leader but wud r-e-a-l-l-y like to know if ur knot can pass through the line guide so i can POWER CAST braid  Im to afraid to do it, i HAVE cracked off during a power cast practice session and it rattled me so much i lost my concentration an gave up for the day during a practice session  Hard to learn how to cast like that by yourself, you might not b into it but i really like to test the limits of my reel and myself. 
A 600foot cast is COMPLETELY doable if i can use braid with a shock leader but the shock leader knot terrifies me.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

If anybody on here has any exlerience in this matter-IM ALL EARS  i would greatly alpreciate any advice-i just dont wanna trial and error with 20-30dollars worth of braid every time i run into problems 
I guess it doesnt have to be braid-guess you could use 12# mono and a 30# shock leader-this would be the necessary adjustment for a 3oz payload-add another 10# to ur shock leader wen using 4oz payload but a 40# mono shock leader knot wud probably look like a big BLOB on my line and FILL UP my level wind guide :-/ 
And probably a 600foot cast is impossible for a 3oz payload even if i could successfully/consistantly pass the 30# shock leader knot in the first place :-(??? 
Sounds like i need to do some internet research on distances attained during competetive casting to see if 3oz can even reach that kind of distance in the hands of a professional???


----------



## GirthBrooks

RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> If anybody on here has any exlerience in this matter-IM ALL EARS  i would greatly alpreciate any advice-i just dont wanna trial and error with 20-30dollars worth of braid every time i run into problems
> I guess it doesnt have to be braid-guess you could use 12# mono and a 30# shock leader-this would be the necessary adjustment for a 3oz payload-add another 10# to ur shock leader wen using 4oz payload but a 40# mono shock leader knot wud probably look like a big BLOB on my line and FILL UP my level wind guide :-/
> And probably a 600foot cast is impossible for a 3oz payload even if i could successfully/consistantly pass the 30# shock leader knot in the first place :-(???
> Sounds like i need to do some internet research on distances attained during competetive casting to see if 3oz can even reach that kind of distance in the hands of a professional???


 I have no knowledge/experience on this ****** but i'd look into using those newish thin monos, I know stren makes one called magnathin and there's a few others on the market.Id do some googling about using that stuff or another brands similar product.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Will do bro, a thinner dia mono wud b good but dont know if i wud try it as a shock leader or main line?? This is all an expensive experiment :-/ 
Trying to use a non typical level wind reel and non thpical line :-/ 
Experimenting with the cheap-trilene big game is fun because the rolls are so cheap and easy to find anywhere you go 
I COULD use 12# mono/big game an try maliks splice/leader knot but it wudnt b for fishing-couldnt imagine how much more leverage those big hybrids would have over me :-/ 
Startin to realise why distance casting and fishing are two selarate things-i need to find a happy medium without breaking the bank
Sometimes the distance isnt required to hook into the big ones but is sure is fun fire out a distance cast from time to time because it takes practice to be good at it. 
Im to new with braid and its so expensive for me to conduct my experiments to find out if i can power cast it or not-something is telling me that its not a good idea to use braid on my rig like that. I have read alot about it to try an get some tips from people who are used to it. 
I only have braid on one of my casting reels now because of a musky trip i had with one of my buddies from work last fall-i had issues with it like i always have with braid but funny thing is that at the dam i was using a long mono leader and had ZERO of those familiar issues with the braid and that got me thinking if it was the leader absorbing the shock of snap cast that usually brings on those issues before went away wen using the long mono leader? I cant seem to break my bad snap casting habit so i know it wasnt the way i was casting that resolved my braid issues-HAD to be the leader and the only way i have ever heard of using a leader to power cast was to use a SHOCK LEADER by following "the rules of thumb" wen using such a leader but that brings its own issues that i will have with my setup with the leader knot being aboe to pass through my small levelwind guide. I have heard of surf fishermen opening up their level wind guide with a screwdriver and bending it to make things easier on the garcias but ive got a non typical shimano and there is no modifying its level wind guide :-/ 
Who knows-maybe i will break out the garcias out of the closet an give them a try all over again?  
Anyway, all this STILL pertains to fishing an me learning to be a great caster, so its all fun/good


----------



## Whitemw

Man I trust my knots lol


----------



## look111

hey RIP I use 2 different knots on my rigs that go through all rod eyes without issues. the FG knot is one that is perfect, only thing is it must be done properly or you will lose lures. I did in the process of getting it right. I love it now and currently use it on one of my surf rigs. the other is the crazy alberto knot, a modified albright knot created by alberto knie a well known surf fisherman. I currently have it on a surf rig and on my 7' med action/pflueger arbor combo. both knots have performed great so far. I couldn't make it this weekend so my biggest fish is only 9 1/2# caught on the pflueger combo, multiple 5-8#ers. check them out on youtube if interrested, just my 2 cents. good luck with your expirement.


----------



## Whitemw

look111 said:


> hey RIP I use 2 different knots on my rigs that go through all rod eyes without issues. the FG knot is one that is perfect, only thing is it must be done properly or you will lose lures. I did in the process of getting it right. I love it now and currently use it on one of my surf rigs. the other is the crazy alberto knot, a modified albright knot created by alberto knie a well known surf fisherman. I currently have it on a surf rig and on my 7' med action/pflueger arbor combo. both knots have performed great so far. I couldn't make it this weekend so my biggest fish is only 9 1/2# caught on the pflueger combo, multiple 5-8#ers. check them out on youtube if interrested, just my 2 cents. good luck with your expirement.


Lew they'll be waiting for u when it goes back down


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Thanx for the info lew, that fg knot looks INSANE!!! You better get with jim on that knot if u got the hang of it!!! He found it on internet an told me he was going to try it out fishing y'day after he spent some time on it the night before pre tying. While we were fishing i looked around and didnt see jim in the line up and over my shoulder-there he was back there on the rocks-i could see what he was doing after watching the video he sent me night before with the fg knot tutorial. I walked over there an leaned close to his shoulder an asked him if he was threadin the needle over here an he tore my ass  Made him lose track of his wraps-OOPS!! 
So, lew if you got a better way to tie it u better show jim!! He sed it was his second attemp because people kept interrupting him-i was number 2-oops again  
Are you doing thr full 20wraps like in the video? I guess just about any GOOD splice leader knot should b good, i know some are smaller/better than others for passing through line guides an malik-since u got same reel i got-was kinda leanin on ya to try the SHOCK LEADER following the rules for a proper shock leader-the extra bulk of the heavier mono IS the kicker on the setup!! 
We were throwing 3oz payload that requires a 30# shock leader with no less than 10 wraps of that leader wound on your reel-supposed to elliminate crack offs-its a safety device 
I


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Lew-wat kind of reel do you use that you are lassing ur leader knots thru and are you ising a proper shock leader following the rules??


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Thanx for the info lew, that fg knot looks INSANE!!! You better get with jim on that knot if u got the hang of it!!! He found it on internet an told me he was going to try it out fishing y'day after he spent some time on it the night before pre tying. While we were fishing i looked around and didnt see jim in the line up and over my shoulder-there he was back there on the rocks-i could see what he was doing after watching the video he sent me night before with the fg knot tutorial. I walked over there an leaned close to his shoulder an asked him if he was threadin the needle over here an he tore my ass  Made him lose track of his wraps-OOPS!! 
So, lew if you got a better way to tie it u better show jim!! He sed it was his second attemp because people kept interrupting him-i was number 2-oops again  
Are you doing thr full 20wraps like in the video? I guess just about any GOOD splice leader knot should b good, i know some are smaller/better than others for passing through line guides an malik-since u got same reel i got-was kinda leanin on ya to try the SHOCK LEADER following the shock leader rules


----------



## look111

RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> Thanx for the info lew, that fg knot looks INSANE!!! You better get with jim on that knot if u got the hang of it!!! He found it on internet an told me he was going to try it out fishing y'day after he spent some time on it the night before pre tying. While we were fishing i looked around and didnt see jim in the line up and over my shoulder-there he was back there on the rocks-i could see what he was doing after watching the video he sent me night before with the fg knot tutorial. I walked over there an leaned close to his shoulder an asked him if he was threadin the needle over here an he tore my ass  Made him lose track of his wraps-OOPS!!
> So, lew if you got a better way to tie it u better show jim!! He sed it was his second attemp because people kept interrupting him-i was number 2-oops again
> Are you doing thr full 20wraps like in the video? I guess just about any GOOD splice leader knot should b good, i know some are smaller/better than others for passing through line guides an malik-since u got same reel i got-was kinda leanin on ya to try the SHOCK LEADER following the rules for a proper shock leader-the extra bulk of the heavier mono IS the kicker on the setup!!
> We were throwing 3oz payload that requires a 30# shock leader with no less than 10 wraps of that leader wound on your reel-supposed to elliminate crack offs-its a safety device
> I


I already talked with Jim about it, I started trying it out last fall. I actually wrap it 24 times and it does require complete concentration. Closest to a no fail knot there is when done right and the more you do it the faster and better you get with it. I only use spinning reels so no issues with crack offs.


----------



## Gillroy

Was gonna post a new thread, but maybe some of you will know/have suggestions.

I had a St Croix rod snap last year, haven't turned it in to be replaced. I'm gonna use the warranty service, get a different model, and get a 10'6 Triumph Series Surf Spinning rod. I fish Shimano reels, and the Stradic is the spinning reel I use. I have a 4000 series on a 7ft Medium bass rod..

My question, would a 6000 series Stradic be suitable for that surf style rod?

Thanks in advance fellas.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Crack offs arent solely restricted to baitcasters lew....its a term i learned from studying distance casting. The surf casters use it on all their reels when power casting. The power casting term is another descriptive term they use whether on the beach or comletitive distance casting for exceptionally long casts and it takes alot of skill and power to accomplish the distances they attain.
Im not even a glint/contender by any means or on any kind of level with the professionals or the average surf caster that has been doing it most their lives :-/ 
I only got my own satisfaction to deal with and i get good distance (for me) i wud like to be better but have no instructor an shoddy equipment. I am constantly working on my cast with my new rod and STILL havent found a happy medium :-/ Maybe got right rod but wrong reel?? Havent found the right cast that feels good, so im uncomfortable with myself and my gear and i cant really see myself trying to do the impossible and use wrong equipment to do the right job and thats plugging with a non levelwind reel because of line lay, these thpe of reels are the record holders as far as i know but not suibtable for lure fishing?? 
I will just keep on keepin on like i am and just get more comfortable with what i have which presents the dilemma of powercasting braid-i dont think its an option with my setup :-/ 
I may eventually follow the lead with the other guys an get a big spinnin setup-but im having alot of fun with wat i got an its good for now til i decide to move on...
Hope i am making sense? If you study in the off season like i do-they talk about these things quite regularly on the internet and from wat i gather there, im definately NOT on the right track :-/ 
Seeing maliks setup/like mine just got me excited as i was hoping that i wasnt alone in my endeavors an like i was saying, im pretty sure im trying to pull off the impossible with the gear that i am using....


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Gillroy, i dont know much about the spinners but can u give a little more info on ur question? Maybe some of the guys can chime in with good suggestion. 
Did you already buy the reel?
Is it that you are trying to match the reel u got in mind on a rod you are locked into?
Any idea of that particular rods rating? Line/lure weight/action?
What are you targeting and intend to use the setup for?
Any way you would consider a longer rod and BIGGER reel?
Not intending to be disrespectful but most of the guys have several setups, like golf clubs  Its hard to find an all arounder with limited resources like time/money/options. Having a setup u are comfortable using is really the main goal i guess. Sounds like the rod will be new to you and will have a learning curve considering your old rod broke an u are replacing it with a different model that might have a different line/lure rating/action?? Its dang hard to pik out a rod, more importantly than a reel because of there are way more options on rods then reels-i think?? This is just my opinions are are by no means words to live by because i havent had my rod long enough to feel comfortable with it yet and wonder all the time if i invested in the right rod an locally there arent enough choices compared to the world wide web :-/ No surf shops an not enough surf fishermen here either :-/
I wud ABSOLUTELY LOVE for me to swing on some of the most coveted surf rods like-ziplex/century/afaw there are others ive read about but since we are in the wrong geographic location-i will never be able to put my hands on one unless i take a chance and order one an it turn out not to be the right fit for me....
I understand ur dilemma somewhat but fuzzy on a few things that i mentioned about the rod/reels usage??


----------



## Gillroy

http://stcroixrods.com/products/saltwater/triumph-surf

That 10'6 model I s the one I'm looking at.
Not sure to go with a 5000 series or 6000, just don't want it to be too much reel for the Rod.

Mainly will be fishing tailwaters, RCB, and I'm sure I'll fish Greenup when the river falls.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

On that note i did just recently add a spinner outfit to my bass fishing line up that consists of the ci4+ 3000 model on a cumara rod @7'2" maybe worm jig rod and the larger 4000 model didnt look to comfortable for me to use on that rod with its intended purpose-smaller baits an such @ 5/16oz and lighter using 15# pp super slik. The 4000 looked to b to heavy for me and maybe over kill for wat i was using it for, but thats just me and maybe im just a wimp or have small hands or something but i think i made the right choice fishing with it-i think its comfortable and even though i use mostly baitcasters the weight/fatigue wasnt an issue comparing it to my chronarch 200e setups on equally long rods and wen im in the boat i want as light a setups as i can get away with because i suck so bad it takes me all dang day to get any kind of results at the lake i fish so anything to heavy will spend most of its life in the rod box and that storage is limited to useable equipment. 
I have seen alot of setups at the dam and all of them catch fish and everyone has their preferances but its really dependant on what you want and feel comfortable with no matter what it looks like or what anybody else thinks about it. 
I do understand that the longer rods hit the farthest marks wen it comes to distance but that dont mean that the fish are ALWAYS out that far.


----------



## Gillroy

I appreciate the input for sure, thanks man.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

I checked the link for the rod-if i was u i would wait for the rod to get here an holefully match the reel at a local shop since you seem pretty locked into your rod decision. 
To bad cabelas no longer sells the 11' predator european carp rod @ 2 1/4 test curve rating-it was a cheap/good rod for the money and a crowd favorite below the dam for YEARS :-/ 
It was a good starter rod that didnt break the bank an anyone could use it casting or spinning. There are still alot in use down there today. But thats off topic about your question with reels, sorry.


----------



## Gillroy

Yes, I think that's what I may do


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Dont know where your local tackle shop is but the tacklebox in south point may have the reels your are interrested in? As far as i know thats kinda up ur way since u fish byrd mostly?


----------



## Gillroy

Yes, I go there and TNT. gonna talk with the guys there and see what they have.


----------



## Gillroy

I'm about 30 minutes from each dam, I live in Huntington.


----------



## look111

Gillroy when it comes down to it, it's like RIP said. it's a thing of personal preference. the 6000 is not too big but a 4000 will do just as well. my first spinning reel for the dam was the penn battle 6000 on a 10' surf rod, found out it was way more than I needed. fast forward 4 years later and my main combo is a penn battle II 5000, much lighter because of the modifications penn made to the materials used for their products. it sits on a penn prevail surf rod, light weight, fast tip with a strong back. makes me happy and fits my budget, if I had more to spend I probably would. I have seen from a fplueger president on a 9' rod to a diawa emcast pro 4500 on a 13' rod, they all work. hope this helps.

RIP I don't know anything about the competitive casting, I just know that I am able to cast as far as I need to. as long as their is no weak spot in my rig i'm good. no disrespect intended, the conversation was going in a direction I am ignorant on. sometimes my leader is only 2-3 feet so no need for it to even touch my rod. I like doing that when fishing topwater lures.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Great input lew, i looked STRONGLY at a prevail rod, they are nice looking rods. On the leaders-i been tying like 14foot leaders on my 12foot rod. I like checking for knicks/burrs in line after a big fish and retie ALOT  I been widdling down my leaders as i go and found out that i like a longer dropper on my casting and my style changed a bit-that and close to other fishermen-my accuracy was somewhat improving with a stray/slice every now and then I still have work to do in order to reduce fatigue but i havent and probably wont try powercasting with braid on a conventional levelwind  A simple overhead thump was gettin as far as i wanted to and where the fish were may just stick with that and save the power casting for the other setup with just mono and can have best of both worlds 
Lew-you should see the new swimbaits jim is using-UNREAL!!! When they touch down, they throw up a splash 2feet high!!! And when he catches one of those piggy hybrids-it looks like a childs jelly slipper hangin outta its mouth !!!


----------



## Whitemw

Those swim bait r huge Jims got a big sign on em that says 10 plus only haha I've been looking everywhere for those damn things lol but on another note met another fellow ogf member at cabelas today Dave n I fished with him in 2012 or 2013 crazy I ran into him today Scottie anytime u got ?s if I can't answer them I'm sure one of these guys can there all friendly and good people don't be afraid to post an ask what's going on we don't bite ! An love to put people on them!


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Gotta hit internet up pretty hard for the swims, ive ordered them from alot of different places bro, new jersey-maryland, i guess anywhere that sells striper baits has em. I havent checked but to get em quick-landbigfish.com(call em, may not have on their website an they are at lake cumberland, ky striper capital)and there is another place at lake cumberland that may have em-i will check phone for number, guy named greg runs the tackle side of the gas station there...


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Here it is...(606) 561-4662.... Cumberland pro bass....ask for greg but everyone else is helpful, they will ship to your house an be here in 2days  Lots of striper baits there. Im runnin out of the baits as well :-/


----------



## look111

Whitemw said:


> Those swim bait r huge Jims got a big sign on em that says 10 plus only haha I've been looking everywhere for those damn things lol but on another note met another fellow ogf member at cabelas today Dave n I fished with him in 2012 or 2013 crazy I ran into him today Scottie anytime u got ?s if I can't answer them I'm sure one of these guys can there all friendly and good people don't be afraid to post an ask what's going on we don't bite ! An love to put people on them!


hey Malik I get my tsunami swim baits and topwater lures from shark river mail order (srmo.com). the deep swim shad is only 45% of what Jim pays and they are out of new york so you receive them quickly. their topwater tsunamis are a 1/3 less than anywhere else too. at a 2 pack for $5.79 it's hard to beat. hope this helps.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

http://stores.mtpocketstackle.com/weighted-float-1oz-3oz/
Super launchers @ 3oz-if anyone interrested


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Malik: congressman whoopin on corp or engineers for not letting people fish below dams in tennessee


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

JUST A SHOUT OUT!!! :

For any ogf members who fish below greenup-i just wanted to inform you/rub it in-that SLUGGO-JIM FUGITT, turns the BIG 6-0 this season(he shouldnt have told me) 
Sooooo, next time you are at greenup dam and if you dont know who he is just ask-congratulate him or pay homage to one of the great fishermen and a hell of a guy. 
P.S.----dont tell him it was me who told you, anyway he is probably lurking on this thread anyway
HAPPY 60th season JIM!!! You taught me more than you KNOW


----------



## vktim

How much does the river need to come down before it's fishable below the dam? it's 33' now...
Thanks for input - this has been a great thread to read... I've met several of you at the walkways... tremendous fishery for our area - and good folks, too. I'm just a newbie still - learning the ins and outs over the past 18 months or so. 
VKTIM


----------



## look111

vktim I am good once it gets down around 26', i'll fish the walkway areas lower and upper. the fish sometimes will stage there before the water drops below them. at around 21' the upper level is water free and at around 17'-18' the lower level is water free. also get a mental picture of the coffer dam/Ibeam area and it'll hold fish during high water periods. hope this helps.


----------



## horsedrj

Very true look, also it doesn't matter how high it's clarity, if it looks like chocolate milk stay home if it's just stained after the mud settles it's good fishing


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Im not very sure BUT this season-we were all catching our fish @ 23feet on the upper deck, and the majority of them were even with the end of the "wall". 
Its different every spring because of the spring rains-an this season the spring rains came late if you ask me. For me as well, the last few weeks of april marks MY spring migration to the dam And no matter what the water looks like OR the water level-i WILL be there, now im not sayin 40+ feet below the dam and im good-im just sayin that when its time/its time for them to be there and i have fished from the bank down there when it was ALL under water/trashy/muddy/debris everywhere and did great, while other patrons were getting out of their cars, taking ONE look and heading back home 
You never know til u try it and most of the time when its high-you can SEE the big hybrids surfacing out in the channel.
I do agree somewhat to another has said about super muddy water but then again, if i see them rolling around out there i will be fishing and steering my baits around all the trash swirling out there
VIK: if you live close and are dyin to go-the bite is already on and if you can see fish surfacing of ANY kind, that means you will catch SOMETHING-even if it is skipjacks(which are fun to target as well)excellent fighters and good catfish bait. Some tips are as others have mentioned and even if you cant see the structure cuz its under water doesnt mean it aint there and those are good spots to locate fish-u just have to figure out how to present your offering to them while compensating for the current and water conditions-maybe u have to go deeper and maybe you have to use a brighter color bait.
Dont give up all hope just because the water is high


----------



## vktim

Thanks guys!
I do live fairly close... I'll be checking it out soon. I caught a 6# and 4# 2 weeks ago and HAVE THE FEVER! It's not a 10#er but fun none-the-less.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Thise are solid fish no doubt vk, from what i found out-it just started 2wks ago :-o!!! It is looking like may will be great!!! I fish the spring run to early summer(first couple weeks of june)then im back to the lake to spend my fishing and swimming-its awful hot down there and since we fish the ohio side-you can escape the sun or cool off-at the lake, i go for a swim  since i do this-i dont know what im doing in the summer. I do visit occasionally if i get bored at the lake and miss the big gear i use on the hybrids I commit back to the ol river come november for sauger/walleye 
That fever you speak of is strong and i try nkt to miss either spring or winter because the fishing can b phenominal compared to the lake!!
Again-around thanksgiving is something you wont wanna miss this season for sauger/walleye @ 18mo experience-that should have put you in on that last season? Its a different crowd and different people. I have noticed over the years that there is a sauger/walleye community and there is a hybrid/white/striper community and you mostly dont see the same guys for both, its great way to make new friends and learn from so many different people.


----------



## GoneFishin75

Nice!!! Weight?


----------



## look111

went down this evening from about 7-8:30. only caught 1 white bass but saw a few nice hybrids caught by others. water conditions are good, water temp is mid 60's, water is stained but definitely clearing and water level was just under 30' and dropping. only negative was I saw quite a few gar working along the bank. hopefully this week will be a good one, good luck to all.


----------



## vktim

Nice seeing you guys tonight Lew- I'll get 'em next time.
Thanks for the tips.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Thinkin bout gettin another/different surf rod guys. Since im kinda shy on fundage....

Im offering up a BRAND NEW cabelas PREDATOR rod (old classic everyone used to use). Never been used new with tags-this is my backup rod i bought before they stopped selling them. This model has the black foam grips and the better reel seat. 

Im thinkin 100bux but will accept REASONABLE offers. Im not shipping the rod and can hand u the rod at the dam 

Not REALLY interrested in selling the rod(they are geat rods)but im entertaining the idea of a new surf rod.....THANX ALOT MALIK


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Today


----------



## Saugernut

Nice fish


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Spanx saugernut-believe it was 10.5#


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Heard the morning bite was where it was AT :-/ I had school til 4pm :-( an caught the tail end of it :-(


----------



## look111

got to go down for a couple of hours this evening. water is at about 26 1/2 feet still slightly rising and stained. water temps were posted at 62 degrees. I played around with the white bass and smaller hybrids with a few drum thrown in. I saw a few hawgs pulled out though, up to 12#, they are definitely feeding well. over all a great evening to be there.


----------



## look111

went down this afternoon for a few hours. did ok, caught a few white bass and hybrids with the biggest being 7#. biggest white bass was 15" and had 2 hybrids straighten out hook. using 8# test line so of course those 2 headed straight for the current. had to tighten drag because of limited mobility (water is still up) so hook was the weak point. had fun and saw some nice fish caught.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

I'll be the first to say THANK YOU look for the report-greatly appreciated on keepin us informed hats off to ya!! Good to hear that there is fish to be caught. Theres always gonna b good days AND bad but anytime u can go is always good. Being a good angler such as yourself seems to put odds in your favor when you DO get to go and you SIR have dedicated alot of your time and concentration down there. It DOES pay off when you put forth the effort you have and i commend you for that. Wat i mean is that its not BLIND LUCK when you catch fish down there like you do-ive seen you grow into an experienced angler and give you credit for that 
It definately shows what kind of person you are posting on here to give back or to share your knowledge with others and that is GREAT as well. You are one of the regulars down there and no matter wat kind of day or the water conditions-wen i see guys like you it gives ME the confidence i need to make it a better day for me, if that makes any sense?? Ive tried more this season to make everyone around me more comfortable with me even if they are complete strangers. I try and always keep an open mind to new ideas and techniques from other people and dont mind sharing my ideas and techniques. 
Again, appreciate your posts and always look forward to them-especially when i cant be there


----------



## Rippin_Lips_Getn_Bit

anyone fishing today?


----------



## look111

quite a few folks fishing at greenup today. saw some nice hawgs pulled out of there again today. I did good today too, plenty of action. it should only continue to get better. fished beside RIP for a spell, he let me share the wall with him. thanks for that RIP it was a good time. water was at 26' or so most of the day but it looks like it may drop some tonight. plenty of bait too.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Yeah man, look-fun times an always nice to share  i cant believe how fierce the action was from 9am-5pm!!! Incredible, so many BIG fish caught!! Enough to make you dizzy!!!


----------



## horsedrj

Hey Look111 good fishing with you again and rip it was nice to meet sorry I didn't mean to be rude was already 20 minutes late to where I needed to be lol, hard to leave when the fish are running nice to fish with Andrew and Randy again also. Tight lines to all


----------



## Daveo76

Damn guys,, Great Job!!


----------



## crab

RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> Hey crab-just chekd ur paint jobs---i am beside myself :-0
> UNBELIEVEABLE/UNREAL/BEAUTIFUL work bro
> You are an ARTIST!!


Thanks very much


----------



## look111

Daveo76 said:


> Damn guys,, Great Job!!


hey Dave how is it going? miss you down there bud, I can see your smack tackle swim shad just killing the hybrids. hope all is well and hope to see you soon, take care.


----------



## Whitemw

Yea , Lew I wish I had some of those gizz 4s .. All mine Dave gave me r floating n the Scioto some where lol


----------



## Powertroll

Hey guys you guys seeing any skips being caught yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippin_Lips_Getn_Bit

Fished yesterday at 26ft water level, caught 1 8lber and 3 6lbers, and my buddy caught 4 6lbers as well, that was from 6pm-830pm, here is a pic of the 8lber


----------



## look111

Whitemw said:


> Yea , Lew I wish I had some of those gizz 4s .. All mine Dave gave me r floating n the Scioto some where lol


yea man it has been really good. you are going to have to get back down here. 
good job on those fish rippin lips. glad you guys were able to get in on the action too. should be good for a bit.


----------



## Rippin_Lips_Getn_Bit

look111 said:


> yea man it has been really good. you are going to have to get back down here.
> good job on those fish rippin lips. glad you guys were able to get in on the action too. should be good for a bit.


yeah we were into them for a minute then they shut off quick


----------



## Whitemw

Lew you'll probably see me an my buddy's this weekend


----------



## Daveo76

Damn step stealer,,,,,,, lol


----------



## BIG FISH 5

Had a great morn. was doing great with swimbait,flukes others were using chad,but the huge 15lb was caught on a swimbait had a great time


----------



## Rippin_Lips_Getn_Bit

BIG FISH 5 said:


> Had a great morn. was doing great with swimbait,flukes others were using chad,but the huge 15lb was caught on a swimbait had a great time


what was the water level this morning


----------



## BIG FISH 5

when i got there it was 22 when i leftit was about 21feet.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

15#!!!!! HOLY CRAP!!!! Wonder if it was same one sluggo sent me pic of?? Sounds about right-anyway-i told sluggo to pass on:

GREAT CATCH!!! EXCELLENT JOB!! UNREAL!!! IM JEALOUS!!! MAKES MY 12# LOOK LIKE A PUP  Wish i was there to see the landing-i would have reeled in and followed you around just to see that beast!!! Malik's 14# was the biggest i have ever saw landed in person, sux i wasnt there to witness it :-(
That sucker would look good on my wall!! What did you do with it anyway and also, where is the picture??!!


----------



## BIG FISH 5

RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> 15#!!!!! HOLY CRAP!!!! Wonder if it was same one sluggo sent me pic of?? Sounds about right-anyway-i told sluggo to pass on:
> 
> GREAT CATCH!!! EXCELLENT JOB!! UNREAL!!! IM JEALOUS!!! MAKES MY 12# LOOK LIKE A PUP  Wish i was there to see the landing-i would have reeled in and followed you around just to see that beast!!! Malik's 14# was the biggest i have ever saw landed in person, sux i wasnt there to witness it :-(
> That sucker would look good on my wall!! What did you do with it anyway and also, where is the picture??!!


NO! NO!RIPOFFWHITEY that was not me.but it was a joy to see.


----------



## BIG FISH 5

A man from washington ch.took it home with him.


----------



## BIG FISH 5

RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> 15#!!!!! HOLY CRAP!!!! Wonder if it was same one sluggo sent me pic of?? Sounds about right-anyway-i told sluggo to pass on:
> 
> GREAT CATCH!!! EXCELLENT JOB!! UNREAL!!! IM JEALOUS!!! MAKES MY 12# LOOK LIKE A PUP  Wish i was there to see the landing-i would have reeled in and followed you around just to see that beast!!! Malik's 14# was the biggest i have ever saw landed in person, sux i wasnt there to witness it :-(
> That sucker would look good on my wall!! What did you do with it anyway and also, where is the picture??!!


THAT'S THE ONE ,SLUGGO WAS THERE.


----------



## Powertroll

Have you guys seen any skips yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horsedrj

I seen a few caught


----------



## Powertroll

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horsedrj

Your welcome shad were thick also


----------



## Bigfisherman

anything going on down there haven't seen any reports for a while


----------



## Whitemw

Fished Monday crowed... Caught 1 decent hybrid bout 7-8 lber bunch of whites an a bonus smaller around coffer dam Sluggo did well early then things shut down


----------



## Whitemw

Smallie *


----------



## Daveo76

I'll be there Sat or Sun,,,,,,,


----------



## BIG FISH 5

THEY SHUT DOWN NUMBER 3 TODAY AND SAID IT WOULDBE DOWN ABOUT A WEEK.


----------



## Whitemw

Daveo76 said:


> I'll be there Sat or Sun,,,,,,,


Dave I'll be in Key West  see you when I get back tho !


----------



## Daveo76

BIG FISH 5 said:


> THEY SHUT DOWN NUMBER 3 TODAY AND SAID IT WOULDBE DOWN ABOUT A WEEK.


 Good fishing  Have a safe trip Malik,,,,,,,


----------



## BIG FISH 5

Sciotomike how's the fishing been since they shut down 3.


----------



## sciotomike

BIG FISH 5 said:


> Sciotomike how's the fishing been since they shut down 3.


----------



## sciotomike

Upper & Lower walk way closed off, installing new railing, fishing Weds AM fair


----------



## BIG FISH 5

Thank's, Mike see you soon.


----------



## GirthBrooks

sciotomike said:


> Upper & Lower walk way closed off, installing new railing, fishing Weds AM fair


Thanks for the info! Is it completely closed off or a 9-5 deal?


----------



## sciotomike

GirthBrooks said:


> Thanks for the info! Is it completely closed off or a 9-5 deal?


8am to about 5pm


----------



## Gillroy

Is the walk way shut down? I don't wanna waste my time driving if you can't fish. Thanks


----------



## look111

Gillroy said:


> Is the walk way shut down? I don't wanna waste my time driving if you can't fish. Thanks


I went yesterday and it was available. Have not heard anything about today. Last week only the upper end was blocked off down to the bend in the rail on the lower level. So you could fish the last half of the lower level to the coffer dam. Sorry I don't know more but I hope this helps.


----------



## look111

Oh yeah, the place has been packed the last week or so. I went down yesterday but didn't fish because of the number of folks there.


----------



## Gillroy

Thank you


----------



## BIG FISH 5

Was down this morning about ten of us on the top deck,until 8:30 nobody got a bite.


----------



## look111

thanks big fish 5, helps me to decide wether to try this evening or not.


----------



## BIG FISH 5

look111 said:


> thanks big fish 5, helps me to decide wether to try this evening or not.


look111 maybe we can get together one day and do the dam again.


----------



## look111

BIG FISH 5 said:


> look111 maybe we can get together one day and do the dam again.


sounds good to me.


----------



## Rippin_Lips_Getn_Bit

is the walk ways shut down???


----------



## MustangGuy

Anybody been out? Thinking of going Saturday morning?


----------



## BIG FISH 5

Went down yesterday morning,had a great time everybody was catching them,one of my friend said it's been like that all week.


----------



## MustangGuy

Awesome! I think Saturday morning should be plenty of fun! Thanks!


----------



## Brianw107

13 lbs upper deck on 6/5/16.


----------



## look111

BIG FISH 5 said:


> Went down yesterday morning,had a great time everybody was catching them,one of my friend said it's been like that all week.


thanks for the update Big Fish 5. I'm going to try and get down there one morning soon lol. maybe mid week when temps are back down to mid 80's.


----------



## Daveo76

Great fish Brian. Hoping to get down soon Lew, but dealing with 2 more funerals now,,,,,


----------



## StarkFisherman

Where are these hybrids being caught exactly? I have been seeing post of this dam for years... really want to make the trip, but I have to plan it. I'm coming from Canton. From say 71 south, how would I get to the dam?


----------



## Rippin_Lips_Getn_Bit

StarkFisherman said:


> Where are these hybrids being caught exactly? I have been seeing post of this dam for years... really want to make the trip, but I have to plan it. I'm coming from Canton. From say 71 south, how would I get to the dam?


look up franklin furnace, ohio on google maps, its right above it on the ohio river


----------



## Whitemw

StarkFisherman said:


> Where are these hybrids being caught exactly? I have been seeing post of this dam for years... really want to make the trip, but I have to plan it. I'm coming from Canton. From say 71 south, how would I get to the dam?


I'd take 77south all the way to Parkersburg them hope on 50. Not sure how the fishing has been lately I tend to fish other places once the water gets at summer pool. Best time to make a long trip like that would be more of spring or Fall. the dog days of summer can be rough at Greenup


----------



## Doboy

StarkFisherman said:


> Where are these hybrids being caught exactly? I have been seeing post of this dam for years... really want to make the trip, but I have to plan it. I'm coming from Canton. From say 71 south, how would I get to the dam?


Hello Stark.
IF you would like to see/ watch & learn/ & catch some whites closer to home, send me a PM with your number & or email,
& I'll suggest 2 or 3 spots that are only 90 min from Canton.
After,,,, you'll enjoy your 'road-trip' much more.


----------



## look111

wondering if anyone fished the last few days? I should have gone today but didn't, planning on trying tomorrow. curious how it looked after the high waters. thanks for any info.


----------



## Daveo76

Let's just hope it doesn't happen like it did a couple years ago. The bait disappeared and the fishing was bad until the small skippies showed up late summer. We'll see what happens. Water that high isn't good this time of year. But let's keep our friends in WV in our thoughts and find someone taking donations and give. I already have here in Portsmouth.


----------



## Mean Morone

I would listen to Dave, he is the Greenup Guru! Dave you are up early, hope all is well!


----------



## Daveo76

Mean Morone said:


> I would listen to Dave, he is the Greenup Guru! Dave you are up early, hope all is well!


 Doing fine Scott. Time to toss some Jacks now,,,,,,


----------



## BIG FISH 5

Scioto mike have I been missing anything.


----------



## sciotomike

BIG FISH 5 said:


> Scioto mike have I been missing anything.


no, water has been high & muddy


----------



## riverKing

Any reports in the hot weather?


----------



## BIG FISH 5

Sciotomike tell me something,is it worth coming down in the morning.


----------



## sciotomike

BIG FISH 5 said:


> Sciotomike tell me something,is it worth coming down in the morning.


Its be slow.


----------



## Abu65

Is anyone catching any skipjacks yet?


----------



## JAM82

My dad and I caught around 30 on 8/10 and a few other people were catching some, they were hitting best on two 1/16 ounce tubes blue and white and green metal flake. I'm not sure the color mattered they seemed to like the double rig though better than a single jig. Also picked up a few strippers and my dad caught a smallmouth about 15"


----------



## Abu65

Sounds good Thanks.


----------



## vktim

Anything biting yet below the dam?
there should be bait in the water either now or soon, right?


----------



## Daveo76

Any time is a good time to go this time of year. My favorite time to fish


----------



## jastew

Someone give a heads up when the sauger show up for those of us that have a long drive please


----------



## Skippy

Haven't read any of you Greenup Dam folks lately. Whats all this rain and colder weather plus our lakes going to start there winter draw downs shortly dumping more water your way going to do to your fishing down there?? I don't fish down there but I sure enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## vktim

Anything happening yet below the dam? Temps too warm?


----------



## Daveo76

As warm as it's been, you should have no problem catching fish. The Wipers are still at it, Blue cats will bite spoons , White bass are getting in the way and Saugers and walleyes can be caught with live bait or jigging spoons on the lower sidewalk. Don't be surprised to catch a Smallmouth too.


----------



## Thompy04

Fished yesterday. Mixed bag but took home a couple of sauger. All fish came on shinners. Water temp was 65ish.


----------



## Gottagofishn

Made a trip on Saturday. Put in at Shawnee and waded through the fog up to Portsmouth. Picked up a few cats, Sauger, hybrids, white bass and a drum or two. I did pick up a Striper that went about 6lbs. Beautiful fish. The cats were small all running 3 to 4lbs. When the fog lifted we headed up to the dam and had about the same success up there. Not a spectacular trip by any means, but still had a good time and enjoyed the time on the water. The water level was around 15 I imagine, a little higher than I like. The them was 59 when I got there, 62ish when I left. We caught most of the fish on jigs tipped with bait at a variety of depths. The jig we were using that had the most success was a jighead with a small spinner blade attached. Chartreuse in the am white later on...


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

KILLER report  SOLID intel bro. I was fishing ohio side at greenup dam and i BET i saw u come up river to fish. I keep an eye on the boats to see how they are fairing if im not doin so hot. It was my first trip sat morn for sauger/walleye season an i got there around 7:30am. You are right!! THICK fog!! 
I caught 2 of my first sauger this season and a drum  4" ring worm chart/orange or red core. Its a little early by the signs but i try nit to miss out on a good run ;-) 
The shiners are plentiful and a welcome sign. Word on the bank was that the evening bite had been better. 
Came back sunday evening @ 4:30pm and fished til a little after dark. Got 2 hybrids and first WALLEYE of this season  5" white super fluke-3/8oz jighead.
So far-no limits for me but from the looks of things (fishbrain app iphone) there are some big ones getting caught in the creeks-so maybe the big girls are staging??


----------



## vktim

I heard that a turbine was out- of the does anyone know if the turbine is still offline at the dam?


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Dont know bout the turbine vktim-the times i been down there this season-turbines seemed fine to me? Either it was the turbines or the gate they have been working on but the current has been soooo swift:-/ its been a tough season for me due to that fact. Hopin the turbine IS busted if that the cause of the swift water that hasnt changed in the 3-4 trips ive made down there? Im thinkin that swift water is keepin em all sturred up an there hasnt been ANY "magic hour" for me thus far:-( if this keeps up-im gonna have to fish the creeks or goto the byrd.
Its not jus me either-dont think ive seen a stringer limit YET, an the stringers i HAVE seen have been sorry...
Big disappointment thus far this season :-/


----------



## Daveo76

http://www.lrd-wc.usace.army.mil/text/navrpti.txt It's taken years of trial and error to figure the turbines out. The lower the water, the less they generate, but that can be a good thing. Try the lower sidewalk with lead spoons and shiners


----------



## vktim

okay Dave... thanks for response...
but, being a newbie... how do I interpret the link to the army corp page?
Am I looking for gate opening, change? Is there an optimal number?
I'm a little geeky- so this is really interesting.
Thanks!


----------



## Daveo76

First numbers you will see is the river level below and above the dam and how much the water has come up or down
Next is the water level below the dam
then at the bottom is how many turbines are running and the output
Hope this helps It doesn't tell you how many gates are open but it goes to say that if gates are open on the Ohio side, the fishing is better for all species,,,,,


----------



## vktim

thanks Dave... very good info!


----------



## look111

Anyone hearing anything about the morning bite? Any limits being caught at all? Also what about bait, shad or shiners?


----------



## Thompy04

Look, I was down a couple weeks ago in the Am, and the bait was everywhere!


----------



## look111

Thompy04 said:


> Look, I was down a couple weeks ago in the Am, and the bait was everywhere!


Thanks for the response Thompy04. Got to talk to a couple of folks today and they did mention the shad. I guess the shad are so thick they are getting in the way of catching sauger, accidentally snagging them a lot.


----------



## Thompy04

They were thick. Balls of good 6-8" within grabbing distance of the bank. Took home a boatload. Couldn't believe how many there actually was.


----------



## Doboy

4 more days,'UP-A-TREE',,,, then next week, I'll be grabbing a pole & checking our spots up here!
Thanks Thompy!


----------



## Bobst03

fished wednesday at the dam. few dinks. no size. hoping the cold snap wakes em up


----------



## Slusspuppy

I know the answer to this question will vary but at what level is the water too high to safely fish from a boat? At what level does it become work instead of play? Long travel distance for me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## look111

Slusspuppy said:


> I know the answer to this question will vary but at what level is the water too high to safely fish from a boat? At what level does it become work instead of play? Long travel distance for me. Thanks in advance!


Strictly a bank fisherman but I'd guess it to be work right now. As of 7pm they had it at a level of 21' and 20' of gate up with the turbines just about full throttle.I tried yesterday with a few buddies and water conditions were rough. Fast moving and muddy, water temp this morning was listed at 53. It started dropping today but don't know if it'll be a slow or fast drop. Hope this helps.


----------



## Slusspuppy

look111 said:


> Strictly a bank fisherman but I'd guess it to be work right now. As of 7pm they had it at a level of 21' and 20' of gate up with the turbines just about full throttle.I tried yesterday with a few buddies and water conditions were rough. Fast moving and muddy, water temp this morning was listed at 53. It started dropping today but don't know if it'll be a slow or fast





look111 said:


> Strictly a bank fisherman but I'd guess it to be work right now. As of 7pm they had it at a level of 21' and 20' of gate up with the turbines just about full throttle.I tried yesterday with a few buddies and water conditions were rough. Fast moving and muddy, water temp this morning was listed at 53. It started dropping today but don't know if it'll be a slow or fast drop. Hope this helps.


Thanks for the reply! Gonna keep an eye on the level. May try it in the morning if it drops a little more.


----------



## Mellman

Fished wed. Morning.7:00am till about 11:00am not a hit that I was sure of. Saw about 8or 8 other people fishing from shore as I was. Did not see anyone catch anything.i appreciate all the info ,good luck.


----------



## Daveo76

Mellman, we may know each other,,,,,, Did you fish the sidewalk or the wall, or was it too high for the rocks? (never) Welcome to the site,,,


----------



## Mellman

Daveo76 said:


> Mellman, we may know each other,,,,,, Did you fish the sidewalk or the wall, or was it too high for the rocks? (never) Welcome to the site,,,


I finished down on the rocks about the curve. No hits at all. Then I finish the wall for a while no that's there either


----------



## look111

Was lucky enough to meet the Cabela's King Kat points Angler of The Year for 2016 yesterday. We were actually fishing a few ramps up from from the dam when Chris Souders stopped by and chatted with us for a bit. Good down to earth guy, didn't know us from a hill of beans but talked with us 30-40 mins. Local guy out of Oak Hill Oh and frequents Greenup Dam for bait. Just thought I'd mention it, he also has a youtube channel with some good info.


----------



## look111

Just a few pictures from this past year. I thought it was pretty good with it's usual ups and downs. Anyone seeing this that can add pics of there own please do. If things go well maybe we'll start the 2017 thread sooner rather than later lol.

We'll start with a few pictures of the monster hybrid striped bass from this spring. I'm skipping sauger from the spring because I don't have many, for me spring was stingy with the sauger. If someone has any to share from this past spring please share.


----------



## look111

The hybrid fishing was pretty good this year. Got skunked plenty of times but those times were quickly forgotten whenever I was to get into them again. All of them were not 10#-16# but they were all fun.


----------



## look111

There were some good striped bass caught as well. Some nice top water days, can't wait to hit them again!!


----------



## look111

Did well with the walleye and saugeye too!!


----------



## look111

The sauger bite was really good until the last couple of rains, I haven't been able to get back on them good lately at all. Water level rose and fell a couple of times and that was it for me. While it was good though limits were had. On nov.7 the state shocked and tagged about 250 sauger for a study of the pressure at Greenup. A few were tagged with $50-$100 tags. I caught 2 tagged fish in one week, 1st tagged catches my whole life. none for money though lol. Again I only have a couple of pics to share so if anyone can and will please add more pictures.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

look111 said:


> The sauger bite was really good until the last couple of rains, I haven't been able to get back on them good lately at all. Water level rose and fell a couple of times and that was it for me. While it was good though limits were had. On nov.7 the state shocked and tagged about 250 sauger for a study of the pressure at Greenup. A few were tagged with $50-$100 tags. I caught 2 tagged fish in one week, 1st tagged catches my whole life. none for money though lol. Again I only have a couple of pics to share so if anyone can and will please add more pictures.


Thanx for postin all thise pics look....MAAAAAN!! I still cant get over malik with that 14# HYBRID!! Thanx for remindin me ;-)


----------



## Daveo76

Malik (Whitemw) was tearing them up huh!!


----------



## GirthBrooks

Great pictures Lew! Looking forward to that time of year again. That day when the water was up on the upper deck and we slayed them made me love fishing again. haha. -Dan


----------



## look111

Daveo76 said:


> Malik (Whitemw) was tearing them up huh!!


Yes Dave, 2 weekends straight the big brood hybrids showed up at the upper level and if you were able to be there you were rewarded. I had Family events both weekends so I got to live through photos from others lol. I think the heaviest was 16#-17# with a couple of 15#ers and a lot of 12#-14#ers caught. So good folks actually sat on the rocks to watch the show and some waited for a spot to open up so they could get a taste.


----------



## look111

GirthBrooks said:


> Great pictures Lew! Looking forward to that time of year again. That day when the water was up on the upper deck and we slayed them made me love fishing again. haha. -Dan


Yeah Daniel, I was joking the other day that winter just began but we are already focusing on next spring lol.


----------



## look111

Here are a few pictures of catfish from this year. The biggest blue was caught one night, Sluggo was casting from the elbow on the lower level. Had a 4" pearl fluke carolina rigged with a 2-3 oz sinker bouncing it off of the bottom.Fish weighed 43#. The big flathead was actually caught on the Big Muskingum River by a friend of mine, it weighed 64# so I had to share it lol. All the others are from the Greenup Dam tailwaters.


----------



## Daveo76

look111 said:


> Here are a few pictures of catfish from this year. The biggest blue was caught one night, Sluggo was casting from the elbow on the lower level. Had a 4" pearl fluke carolina rigged with a 2-3 oz sinker bouncing it off of the bottom.Fish weighed 43#. The big flathead was actually caught on the Big Muskingum River by a friend of mine, it weighed 64# so I had to share it lol. All the others are from the Greenup Dam tailwaters.


C'mon Lew , There aren't any big cats left in the river!!


----------



## chris1162

Thanks for posting all those pics look111! Looks like some good times for sure!


----------



## Bigguy513

look111 said:


> Here are a few pictures of catfish from this year. The biggest blue was caught one night, Sluggo was casting from the elbow on the lower level. Had a 4" pearl fluke carolina rigged with a 2-3 oz sinker bouncing it off of the bottom.Fish weighed 43#. The big flathead was actually caught on the Big Muskingum River by a friend of mine, it weighed 64# so I had to share it lol. All the others are from the Greenup Dam tailwaters.


Don't mind me, I am just sitting here drooling lol... beautiful fish guys. Thank you for sharing. Definitely one of my favorite OGF contributions of the year.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Yeah, wat bigguy sed. Thanx for the effort with the pics an postin look.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## Pooka

Didn't get much fishing in this year,, looks like I missed out.

Anyone been out lately? 
I am gearing up for fishing on the first and the rain can just go get stuffed.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Roger that pooka!!! I never did get into any big sauger/walleye this season :-/ i been keepin entertained with movies an games on my kodi system to keep me occupied though


----------



## look111

Pooka said:


> Didn't get much fishing in this year,, looks like I missed out.
> 
> Anyone been out lately?
> I am gearing up for fishing on the first and the rain can just go get stuffed.


I haven't been for a couple of weeks now. The last couple of rains turned them off at the spots I fish. I'm sure they are still active just gotta hit all the little holes, they are there somewhere. The water is back up to just under 28' and we are supposed to have about 3 days of rain next week. Good luck if you go, hope this helps you.


----------



## Pooka

look111 said:


> I haven't been for a couple of weeks now. The last couple of rains turned them off at the spots I fish. I'm sure they are still active just gotta hit all the little holes, they are there somewhere. The water is back up to just under 28' and we are supposed to have about 3 days of rain next week. Good luck if you go, hope this helps you.


Thanks!
I am watching the water levels and trying to decide on the Byrd, or Beech Fork for Jan 1 (And hoping that the weatherman has it all wrong LOL)

The mighty O looks like it will be up but fishable from the WV side, if you do not mind dancing on the boulders. 
Access to my Crappie hole at Beech Fork looks doable but the lake is far more responsive to rain. I have had to wade out of there more than once and that gets a bit chilly this time of year. 

It's a pickle. I might have to consult the magic 8 ball!


----------



## look111

Went down this evening and tried for some sauger, I fished for about 30 mins. Conditions were not good up around the tailwaters. Water temp was posted at 40 degrees this morning and the water level was at 22.99' when I left home. Water clarity was ok, I'd call it stained, it was good for fishing though. Current/flow was horrible, only 2 turbines running with the #8 and #9 gates up made it unfriendly along the shore. I took a few pictures to share, the fog had set in when I got there just before 5pm. Hope this helps anyone thinking about a trip.


----------



## Whitemw

look111 said:


> Just a few pictures from this past year. I thought it was pretty good with it's usual ups and downs. Anyone seeing this that can add pics of there own please do. If things go well maybe we'll start the 2017 thread sooner rather than later lol.
> 
> We'll start with a few pictures of the monster hybrid striped bass from this spring. I'm skipping sauger from the spring because I don't have many, for me spring was stingy with the sauger. If someone has any to share from this past spring please share.



Was a good year for us up at the Dam. Great fishing with you another year Lew, Girth ,Clint, An Sluggo. DAVE I think I speak for everyone when I say we miss you showing us up, up there on the wall! Haha hopefully your doing better an we will see you come spring ! I caught several fish this year Over 10lbs. I believe girth got his first 10 lber this year .. along with his personal best I think it was 12#s? My brother also got his 1st 10#er. Met a lot of new people n all it was a good year. Looking forward for #SPRING2017 till then it's musky season... tightlines everyone !


----------



## Whitemw

2017 I'm looking to beat my 2014 Personal best ... I'll let u guys guess the weight .


----------



## Daveo76

Great mount buddy!! Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Paul2k16

How is the dam Looking latley guys anything biting?


----------



## a.c shiner

I just heard yesterday they was biting pretty good I'm assuming on the rocks


----------



## Daveo76

You may find more info in the 2017 Greenup Thread,,,,


----------

